# Set up computer / server with more than 2 IPs?



## hockey97 (Mar 6, 2013)

Hi, I have 5 IP addresses. I want to make 3 at least to my server. My server has 2 ethernet ports. It's already using 2 IP addresses. However, I want to know how could I set it up to use more then 2 IP addresses? Is there anything like a virtual mapping that can done on the server? The server has freebsd FreeBSD 8.1 on it.


----------



## Savagedlight (Mar 6, 2013)

You are looking for aliases. [thread=22630]This thread[/thread] has some examples on how to do that. For more examples, check the ifconfig(8) and rc.conf(5) man pages.


----------



## SirDice (Mar 6, 2013)

hockey97 said:
			
		

> The server has freebsd FreeBSD 8.1 on it.


First order of the day, update it to 8.3. FreeBSD 8.1 has been end-of-life since July 2012.

http://www.freebsd.org/security/#unsup

And yes, you're looking for aliases. It can be as simple as:

```
ifconfig_rl0="inet 192.168.10.1 netmask 255.255.255.0"
ifconfig_rl0_alias0="inet 192.168.10.2 netmask 255.255.255.255"
ifconfig_rl0_alias1="inet 192.168.10.3 netmask 255.255.255.255"
etc..
```


----------



## hockey97 (Mar 9, 2013)

SirDice said:
			
		

> First order of the day, update it to 8.3. FreeBSD 8.1 has been end-of-life since July 2012.
> 
> http://www.freebsd.org/security/#unsup
> 
> ...



So, I should upgrade to 8.3? Is it safe to upgrade? I can't afford to mess up anything. I have my Apache and other servers set up perfectly and can't afford them to not work. What would be the proper commands to upgrade? I don't want to lose configs settings for different servers like Apache, Postfix etc. I do have Xorg and use Gnome as the GUI of the OS. 

Also, the second part where you gave aliases. Is that the way to set up multiple IP addresses to my server? So it will use those IP addresses as its own?


----------



## throAU (Mar 10, 2013)

hockey97 said:
			
		

> So, I should upgrade to 8.3? Is it safe to upgrade? I can't afford to mess up anything. I have my Apache and other servers set up perfectly and can't afford them to not work.



It is DANGEROUS to not update, as there are known security vulnerabilities in 8.1, and it is no longer receiving security updates.


----------



## wblock@ (Mar 10, 2013)

If the systems are crucial, restore a backup to a temporary system and update that as a test.  After it's done and the process is documented, either swap that system (or disk) for the original, or do the same process on the original.


----------



## SirDice (Mar 11, 2013)

Updating from 8.1 to 8.3 should be fairly straight forward and risk free. But there's always that possibility of course. I suggested 8.3 as that should give you the least amount of problems. Upgrading to 9.1 would be the ultimate but that would require a rebuild of all your ports. For the 8.1->8.3 update this shouldn't be needed. Configuration files for apache for example, will not be touched by the process.


----------

